# Adjustable square router templates?



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

I was wondering if there are any adjustable square type of jigs for the router? Whenever I have a project where I have to make a cavity/mortise for something in wood, I end up gluing pieces of wood around the object or cavity measurement lines (double sided tape ends up budging and ruining the projects) and using a flush trim or mortising bit to do the job, then pry off the template pieces with a chisel.

I've had this come up with making a wooden iPhone case and now I'm working on an iPod control foot pedal for my wife's work. She does puppet shows and wanted to make playlists on her iPod she could control sound effects with using her foot since she's got puppets on her hands.

Is there an easier way of doing this?


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

This is a video I watched before on YouTube, making just what you are describing. He does a nice job on it, though it probably could be simplified a bit. But with a full Festool shop, no reason not to make it nice!


----------



## MstrFxr (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi

I'd suggest buying one of these http://www.apple.com/au/shop/product/MM4T2AM/A/apple-remote and making a box for HEAVY duty foot switches. These foot switches can then be soldered to the contacts of the remote control.

Regards

Peter


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Not adjustable, but you could adapt this jig. I use it to make square coasters with a cavity in the middle for wine corks split lengthwise. The "rails" are located to guide the router baseplate with a small diameter bit around the perimeter of the workpiece cavity and then the interior is routed out freehand, but the base always has good support to avoid tipping. FWIW, the part the eraser is sitting on is removable, so that I can push the workpiece all the way in and route the second coaster, then insert the other end and route two more and then crosscut the four pieces.


----------

